# Know your bag Limits



## Guest (Dec 10, 2012)

Just thought that with summer coming on that everyone should re check there bag limits. The rules are constantly changing. I just noticed that Spanish are 3 this year compared to 2 last year.

Link for Qld
http://www.daff.qld.gov.au/28_3042.htm#size_take_and_possession

Link for NSW
http://www.dpi.nsw.gov.au/fisheries/recreational/regulations/sw/sw-bag-and-size

Linck for Vic

http://www.dpi.vic.gov.au/fisheries/recreational-fishing/recreational-fishing-guide

Link for SA

http://www.pir.sa.gov.au/fisheries/recreational_fishing/catch_limits_and_legal_lengths

Link for WA

http://www.recfishwest.org.au/fishing-in-wa/rules-regulations.html

Link for TAS

http://www.dpiw.tas.gov.au/inter.nsf/WebPages/ALIR-4YAVA8?open

Link for NT

http://www.nt.gov.au/d/Content/File/p/Fish_Rep/Recreational_Fishing_Controls.pdf

Link for ACT

http://www.environment.act.gov.au/water/fish/recreational_fishing_in_the_act/fishing_in_the_act


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Good thinking Nick, I had a quick browse through to refresh my memory on the qld stuff and found a few surprises.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Spanish have been 3 for a couple of years.....


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Thanks Nick.

A timely reminder.

trev


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Only relevant if you're catching them.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Barrabundy said:


> Only relevant if you're catching them.


Someone PM this to Carnster, he's the most likely candate of needing to know how many fish he can keep, unlike the rest of us


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

anselmo said:


> Barrabundy said:
> 
> 
> > Only relevant if you're catching them.
> ...


Bag limits for sure, but size limits mean nothing to him. His baits are bigger than the minimum size of his targets.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Just had a squizz at the NSW site and could only find the banded rockbar cod, nothing for estuary cod. Are you guys allowed to take them? I couldn't even find anything that said whether you could or not.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

I believe estuary cod are a protected species in NSW


----------



## Jeffen (Jan 18, 2011)

Yep, protected species.

http://www.dpi.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0011/77744/Estuary-cod-Primefact-167---final.pdf

Jeff


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Jeffen said:


> Yep, protected species.
> 
> http://www.dpi.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0011/77744/Estuary-cod-Primefact-167---final.pdf
> 
> Jeff


$ 11,000 fine and up to three months in prison. :shock: You wouldn't want to get it wrong!

trev


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

kayakone said:


> Jeffen said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, protected species.
> ...


Estuary cod obviously know some people in high places.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

keza said:


> kayakone said:
> 
> 
> > Jeffen said:
> ...


Not here. I catch them sometimes. 

I can understand the reasoning for the ban in NSW. But here is okay, and they are delicious. As a compensation, you have blue grouper (though I understand some won't take them, cause they're too pretty.

trev


----------



## Rose (Jan 30, 2006)

Thanks Nad!


----------

